# مراهقة‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏المتأخرة‏ ‏ترهق‏ ‏الزوجات...



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

*





مراهقة‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏المتأخرة‏ ‏ترهق‏ ‏الزوجات
+++
‏ ‏كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏تقلقهن‏ ‏من‏ ‏مراهقة‏ ‏أزواجهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مايسمي بأزمة‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏العمر‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏تبدأ‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأربعينيات‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏تبدأ‏ ‏الأزمات‏ ‏الحرجة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏وغالبا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تلقي‏ ‏مسئولية‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الزوجة‏,‏وحول‏ ‏تفسير‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الظاهرة‏ ‏وكيفية‏ ‏تعامل‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏معها‏ ‏التقينا‏ ‏الخبراء‏ ‏والمتخصصين‏.‏
يقول‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏إلهامي‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏العزيز‏ ‏أستاذ‏ ‏علم‏ ‏النفس‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏يمرون‏ ‏بأزمة‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏العمر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏غرار‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏اللواتي‏ ‏يمرن‏ ‏بمرحلة‏ ‏اليأس‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏المراهقة‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏تأخذ‏ ‏أبعادا‏ ‏نفسية‏ ‏واجتماعية‏ ‏وتغيرات‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏بعين‏ ‏الاعتبار‏ ‏منها‏ ‏التقدم‏ ‏بالعمر‏ ‏والتغير‏ ‏في‏ ‏الهرمون‏ ‏الذكري‏,‏ويؤكد‏ ‏د‏. ‏الهامي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أغلب‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏يمرون‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏المشكلة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏عمر‏ 40:50 ‏بعد‏ ‏تحقيق‏ ‏ذواتهم‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يشعرون‏ ‏بنضوج‏ ‏فكري‏ ‏يرفض‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏اجتماعي‏ ‏معين‏ ‏ويبدأ‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشعور‏ ‏بالملل‏ ‏من‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏والبحث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏صداقات‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏والانجذاب‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏للطرف‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏تدوم‏ ‏لسنوات‏ ‏ويصاحب‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏سلوكيات‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏أبرزها‏ ‏الاهتمام‏ ‏المتزايد‏ ‏بمظهره‏ ‏وتجديد‏ ‏ألوان‏ ‏ملابسه‏ ‏والاهتمام‏ ‏بصباغة‏ ‏الشعر‏.‏
وتشير‏ ‏الدكتورة‏ ‏عزة‏ ‏كريم‏ ‏أستاذة‏ ‏علم‏ ‏الاجتماع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مراهقة‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يتمتع‏ ‏نسبيا‏ ‏بثبات‏ ‏في‏ ‏إفراز‏ ‏الهرمونات‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏متقدمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏السن‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يمر‏ ‏بمرحلة‏ ‏شبيهة‏ ‏بسن‏ ‏اليأس‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏وبعض‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏يمرون‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏العمرية‏ ‏دون‏ ‏مراهقة‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏مع‏ ‏وجود‏ ‏الضغوط‏ ‏النفسية‏ ‏يحدث‏ ‏التغيير‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏لالرجال‏ ‏كوسيلة‏ ‏للتنفيس‏ ‏والهروب‏ ‏من‏ ‏مشاكلهم‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏النموذج‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏يعاني‏ ‏اضطرابا‏ ‏سيكولوجيا‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏الطفولة‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏الاستقرار‏ ‏العائلي‏ ‏وضعف‏ ‏الإحساس‏ ‏بالمسئولية‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏لايحتاج‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏علاج‏ ‏فالرجل‏ ‏يشعر‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمر‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏لديه‏ ‏أهداف‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏محددة‏ ‏ليحققها‏ ‏فيبدأ‏ ‏بالبحث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏معني‏ ‏لحياته‏ ‏المقبلة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تقل‏ ‏قدراته‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناحييتين‏ ‏الجسدية‏ ‏والعقلية‏ ‏عندها‏ ‏يشعر‏ ‏بالخوف‏ ‏والعجز‏ ‏ويحاول‏ ‏التأقلم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الانحدار‏ ‏البيولوجي‏ ‏بصفة‏ ‏عامة‏ ‏وانخفاض‏ ‏النشاط‏ ‏الجسدي‏ ‏ليدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏حرجة‏ ‏وربما‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأزمة‏ ‏خفيفة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏قوية‏ ‏عند‏ ‏البعض‏.‏
دور‏ ‏الزوجة
وعن‏ ‏دور‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏حباشنة‏ ‏أستاذ‏ ‏علم‏ ‏النفس‏ ‏بجامعة‏ ‏عين‏ ‏شمس‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحاول‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏التجديد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏تغيير‏ ‏ديكورات‏ ‏المنزل‏ ‏والاهتمام‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏بمظهرها‏ ‏والدخول‏ ‏في‏ ‏مناقشات‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏وتقلل‏ ‏من‏ ‏القيود‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تفرضها‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏وألا‏ ‏تحاصره‏ ‏بالشكوك‏ ‏وتمنحه‏ ‏الثقة‏ ‏وتشارك‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏في‏ ‏تصرفاته‏ ‏وتكون‏ ‏صديقة‏ ‏له‏ .‏
ويضيف‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أمجد‏ ‏خيري‏ ‏استشاري‏ ‏الطب‏ ‏النفسي‏ ‏بجمعية‏ ‏كاريتاس‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الحل‏ ‏للعبور‏ ‏من‏ ‏أزمة‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏العمر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏التقليل‏ ‏بقدر‏ ‏الإمكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأسئلة‏ ‏التقليدية‏ ‏الموجهة‏ ‏للزوج‏ ‏مثال‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏أتأخرت‏ ‏ليه؟كنت‏ ‏فين؟ويجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏خلفية‏ ‏معلوماتية‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏وأنها‏ ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏عابرة‏ ‏ولاتدوم‏.‏
وإذا‏ ‏تأزمت‏ ‏الأمور‏ ‏يفضل‏ ‏المواجهة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏ووضع‏ ‏أهداف‏ ‏بديلة‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏كتغيير‏ ‏أثاث‏ ‏المنزل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏السفر‏ ‏لمكان‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الحوار‏ ‏حول‏ ‏مشاكل‏ ‏الأبناء‏ ‏وغيرها‏ ,‏ويؤكد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏تقصيرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏وسائل‏ ‏الإعلام‏ ‏للتوعية‏ ‏بمتطلبات‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏والتغيرات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏بها‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏يحاول‏ ‏العودة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الوراء‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يشعر‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏شابا‏ ‏ويطلق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المرحلةالبلوغ‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الرجلفالمرحلة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتم‏ ‏عند‏ ‏سن‏ ‏البلوغ‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏التغير‏ ‏الهرموني‏ ‏والبيولوجي‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يصبح‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏شابا‏,‏أما‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏مراهقة‏ ‏الأربعينيات‏ ‏وأكبر‏ ‏خطأ‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تشعره‏ ‏أن‏ ‏عمرها‏ ‏انقضي‏ ‏وترددمقولة‏ ‏هناخذ‏ ‏عمرنا‏ ‏وعمر‏ ‏غيرناخاصة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكبر‏ ‏الأبناء‏.‏و‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏مايتهم‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏بأنها‏ ‏تريددفنه‏ ‏بالحياوهنا‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتعامل‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏بذكاء‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏فتبدي‏ ‏اعجابها‏ ‏بالتغيير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أحدثه‏ ‏بمظهره‏ ‏وتشجعه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏بدلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏التوبيخ‏ ‏والشك‏ ‏بل‏ ‏تشاركه‏ ‏في‏ ‏كيفية‏ ‏تحسين‏ ‏مظهره‏,‏يضيف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏النضج‏ ‏العاطفي‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏إشباع‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏المشاعر‏ ‏في‏ ‏سن‏ ‏المراهقة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏وراء‏ ‏المراهقة‏ ‏المتأخرة‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏العوامل‏ ‏الاقتصادية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أدت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ارتفاع‏ ‏نسبة‏ ‏العنوسة‏ ‏وارتفاع‏ ‏تكاليف‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏مما‏ ‏ساعد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏انتعاش‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الظاهرة‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏لزيادة‏ ‏المشاكل‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏ووجود‏ ‏فجوة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏والزوجة‏ ‏وانشغال‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏المتزايد‏ ‏بالأبناء‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏الأحفاد‏.‏
الوقاية‏ ‏خير‏ ‏من‏ ‏العلاج
يقول‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏هاني‏ ‏السبكي‏ ‏استشاري‏ ‏الطب‏ ‏النفسي‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏يمكنها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقي‏ ‏الأسرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفيروس‏ ‏مبكرا‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏للزواج‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏الارتباط‏ ‏بصداقة‏ ‏قوية‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏ومشاركته‏ ‏في‏ ‏هواياته‏ ‏وأحلامه‏ ‏وتخصيص‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏يوميا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأقل‏ ‏للتحاور‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏في‏ ‏أي‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏وتشعره‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المستقبل‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏أمامها‏ ‏لتحقيق‏ ‏الأحلام‏ ‏واجعليه‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏يري‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏معك‏.‏

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع 

واكتر اهميه 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ابو تربو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع
> 
> واكتر اهميه
> 
> ...


أنا اللى بشكر حضرتك لمروركم الرائع ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2010)

شردتنا ربنا يسامحك ..

و أنا أقول بابا ما له كدا اليومين شايف نفسه ..

أنا شكيت فيه ، نمس كبير ..

شكراً يا نجم ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> شردتنا ربنا يسامحك ..
> 
> و أنا أقول بابا ما له كدا اليومين شايف نفسه ..
> 
> ...


ههههههههه


----------



## ستيفان (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## Nemo (1 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى أوى ع الموضوع الاكتر من رائع
وانت مسيت نقط مهمة جدا كنت عملت عليها موضوع من فترة كانت مشكلة مقبالنى لوحدة متزوجة معايا فى الشغل ومراهقة زوجها لما يكلمنى فى التليفون أو اشوفه حاجة صعبة بجد ولغاية دلوقت لسه برخم عليه ومش بيحرم
وربنا يرحمنا صلواتك معانا

ميرسى موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ميرسى أوى ع الموضوع الاكتر من رائع
> وانت مسيت نقط مهمة جدا كنت عملت عليها موضوع من فترة كانت مشكلة مقبالنى لوحدة متزوجة معايا فى الشغل ومراهقة زوجها لما يكلمنى فى التليفون أو اشوفه حاجة صعبة بجد ولغاية دلوقت لسه برخم عليه ومش بيحرم
> وربنا يرحمنا صلواتك معانا
> 
> ميرسى موضوع مهم جدا


العدرا ام النور تحافظ عليكم.
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------

